# Prüfung Berlin - bin neu hier



## penell (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo erstmal alle zusammen, 
habe mich soeben bei euch angemledet und werde hier nun öfter rumschauen 

Gleich mal ne Frage,
habe in nem Monat meine Fischerprüfung in Berlin.
Kann jemand sagen mit welchen Unterlagen man sich am besten drauf vorbereiten kann?
Wie schwer ist eine solche Prüfung, vergleichbar mit dem Führerschein?
Danke Euch

Gruß


----------



## padotcom (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Prüfung Berlin - bin neu hier*

Hallo,

also ich mache gerade den Vorbereitungslehrgang in Potsdam und habe am kommenden Sonntag Prüfung. Hier ist es so, das aus 1000 Fragen 60 gestellt werden, von denen du insgesamt nicht mehr als 15 falsch haben darfst. Ist nicht mal annähernd so schwer wie die Führerscheinprüfung. Wir haben im Lehrgang eine CD mit allen Fragen bekommen. Sollte im I-Net auch zu finden sein. Bisschen üben, dannn sollte es gehen.

mfg
Peter


----------



## penell (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Prüfung Berlin - bin neu hier*

Danke dir Peter für die schnelle Antwort.
Hast du nen Link der CD, ich habe nämlich gehört das es wichtig ist das man die Unterlagen seines Bundeslandes hat, soll sich unterscheiden.
Möchte nicht was lernen was ich dann gar nciht benötige und die Sache aus Berlin dann nicht drin sind.


----------



## Debilofant (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Prüfung Berlin - bin neu hier*

Hallo penell,

zunächst mal ein herzliches Willkommen im AB!

Ich habe Deinen Thread mit der Frage zur Fischerprüfung in Berlin mal hierher in das dafür existierende Unterforum verschoben, in dem sich ganz oben festgetackert u. a. auch schon ein genereller Infothread zu Berlin befindet.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## penell (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Prüfung Berlin - bin neu hier*

super danke!


----------



## padotcom (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Prüfung Berlin - bin neu hier*

Na dann wirst du ja hier alles finden.
Hier mal ne Hilfe für Brandenburg. Ob Unterschiede zu Berlin bestehen weiß ich leider nicht. Nur das hier auch einige aus Berlin die Prüfung ablegen. Soll deutlich günstiger sein.
http://www.mluv.brandenburg.de/cms/media.php/2331/f_fragen.pdf

mfg
Peter


----------



## speedyx17 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Prüfung Berlin - bin neu hier*

Hier noch ein Link zu einer kostenlosen Software für die Prüfungsvorbereitung
http://www.trollynet.de


----------

